# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving > Recipes Only >  Kansas City Trout (Fried Salt Pork)

## pgvoutdoors

For the cowboys of the early west, salt pork was a mainstay of their diet.  It could be prepared in many ways to add flavor to a verity of dishes.  This preparation was introduced to me a few years back at a deer hunting camp.  I've sense seen it listed in a couple of cookbooks.  It's very good tasting but a little hard on the old heart.

*Ingredients:
*Slab of salt pork
Cornmeal
Cayenne Pepper
Cooking oil
Slice pork into 3/8 inch thick stripsSimmer strips in water for 20 minutes.Season cornmeal with Cayenne Pepper (1 tsp Cayenne to 1 cup cornmeal)Drain salt pork strips.Heat a small amount of cooking oil in a medium hot skillet.Coat the pork strips in the cornmeal mixture and fry both sides until browned.Serve with biscuits or cornbread.

----------


## Old GI

Now that ...... that .... that ....  Oh you are such a bad man!  Looks delicious.

----------


## Rick

Oh, son. When I was a kid salt pork and pork rind (rind on bacon) were special treats at our house. It seems like mom fixed it that way as well. I remember her simmering it. I assume to remove some of the salt. But boy oh boy was that good. I tried some pork rind a couple of years ago and it almost killed me. my body can't do stuff like that any more. Probably why all my ancestors are dead.

----------


## crashdive123

Growing up there was always a chunk of salt pork in the fridge.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

It is a staple down South still today.

----------


## 1stimestar

Oh I love salt pork way too much.  I leave it for a very occasional special treat.

----------

